# mon macbook est lent



## FranckOrsay (31 Août 2008)

Bonjour 
Je suis possesseur d'un macbook noir depuis un an et demi, et il avance de plus en plus lentement. De plus j'ai acheté Leopard et c'est encore plus lent. j'ai eu un choc cet ete avec un ami lorsque j'ai vu la velocité de son appareil. j'ai beau avoir presque vidé Iphoto, utilisé Utilitaire de disk, rien n'y fait. 
Je n'ose pas partitionner mon disque dur, car on m'a dit que cela ne sert a rien.
C'est vrai que sur un disque dur de 160 giga, il ne me reste que 23 gig de libre. 

Avez vous eu les memes problemes? et connaissez vous un moyen de redonner la santé a mon macbook?

Merci

Franck


----------



## pierre-auvergne (31 Août 2008)

C'est vrai que quand il ne reste que 23 Go de libre, c'est normal que ça rame un peu... Mais bon, essaye de supprimer au maximum les vidéos, les photos, qui font ramer.

! Attention ! La plupart du temps, la lenteur est facilitée par un grand nombre d'applications ouvertes. N'ouvre que celles qui servent. Avec Spaces, c'est vrai qu'on est tenté de tout ouvrir en même temps !!!


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2008)

Essaye d'enlever tout ce qui prend pas mal de place sur ton DD , prend un DD externe pour les films ou un surplus de musique, car ces derniers sont très volumineux.

Amicalement

Mh


----------



## xao85 (3 Septembre 2008)

Perso j'ai plus qu'une 20 de Giga de libre et c'est réactif!


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2008)

xao85 a dit:


> Perso j'ai plus qu'une 20 de Giga de libre et c'est réactif!



Etonnant : ) 
Peut-etre parce que tu as le modèle Pro ?   ^^


----------



## xao85 (4 Septembre 2008)

Non ça n'a rien d'étonnant! 

Un ordi a besoin pour travailler d'avoir toujours un peu de place sur son disque pour effectuer ses taches quotidiennes mais pas plus de 2 ou 3 Go (et déjà je pense que c'est beaucoup) sinon un disque dur est fait pour être utilisé!

Je poserai plutôt la question de savoir combien de RAM dispose ton macbook? Car Léopard est beaucoup plus gourmand que Tiger!


----------



## Florian.C (6 Septembre 2008)

Pourquoi ne faites vous pas allusion à la fragmentation?

23Go de libre sur 160, ça commence à faire beaucoup sur le disque. Le format HFS+ minimise la fragmentation mais celle-ci est toujours présente  

Essaye avec un logiciel comme Idefrag, ça soulagera ton disque.


----------



## anneee (7 Septembre 2008)

xao85 a dit:


> Non ça n'a rien d'étonnant!
> 
> Un ordi a besoin pour travailler d'avoir toujours un peu de place sur son disque pour effectuer ses taches quotidiennes mais pas plus de 2 ou 3 Go (et déjà je pense que c'est beaucoup) sinon un disque dur est fait pour être utilisé!
> 
> Je poserai plutôt la question de savoir combien de RAM dispose ton macbook? Car Léopard est beaucoup plus gourmand que Tiger!



je suis assez d'accord: je ne pense pas à un problème de place disponible sur le DD

- dans un premier temps je m'assurerais que ma quantité de ram est suffisante

- ensuite aller dans le moniteur d'activité pour s'assurer qu'il n'y a pas une ou plusieurs applications qui posent problème

- enfin pourquoi ne pas faire une maintenance complète du système avec onyx par exemple ?


----------



## pierre-auvergne (7 Septembre 2008)

anneee a dit:


> je suis assez d'accord: je ne pense pas à un problème de place disponible sur le DD
> 
> - dans un premier temps je m'assurerais que ma quantité de ram est suffisante
> 
> ...



histoire de voir les petits fichiers qui trainent dans les recoins obscurs de ton système.


----------



## pascalformac (7 Septembre 2008)

sujet multitraité

ca peut venir de pas mal de choses
*OS non entretenu ( ou pas assez " nettoyé")
=> onyx

** manque de place
 il est rarissime qu'on ait besoin tous les jours de tous les fichiers
=> basculer sur DD externe certaines archives

*** autres
- matosse deficient
=> Apple hardware Test

-DD bancal
=> reparation du volume 
( via utilitaire disque du support)

-OS bancal
=> chargement de la combo update


----------



## David_b (7 Septembre 2008)

anneee a dit:


> je suis assez d'accord: je ne pense pas à un problème de place disponible sur le DD
> 
> - dans un premier temps je m'assurerais que ma quantité de ram est suffisante
> 
> ...


+1. 
D'abord savoir combien de RAM est installée (pour moi, 1Go c'est pas assez avec Leopard)... puis le reste, dans le même ordre que anneee


----------



## iCoco (7 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour,

Personnellement, j'avais 512 Mo de RAM sur mon MacBook blanc et je le trouvais (très) lent.

Je suis passé à 2 Go, et depuis c'est devenu très réactif.

Combien as-tu de RAM ? 

@+

Gilles


----------



## clarastock (19 Octobre 2008)

bonjour, 
j'ai le même problème, à chaque fois que j'utilise photoshop, mon macbook rame! et je vois toujours le sablier à chaque fois que j'ouvre une application. Pourtant, j'ai installé OnyX, il me reste 77 Go sur 120Go, et j'ai une RAM de 2GO.
merci de vos réponses.


----------



## anneee (19 Octobre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> sujet multitraité
> 
> ca peut venir de pas mal de choses
> *OS non entretenu ( ou pas assez " nettoyé")
> ...



je pense que des réponses tu en as déjà un certains nombres... les deux premières sont ok pour toi, penche toi sur les suivantes:

- apple hardware test et réparations du volume sont à effectuer via ton dvd original MacOSX

- la combo update est téléchargeable depuis le site d'Apple


----------



## pierre-auvergne (19 Octobre 2008)

Pour la combo : 

>http://www.apple.com/support/downloads/macosx1055comboupdate.html

A+


----------



## lulu702 (28 Juin 2011)

Bonjour,
J'ai mon Macbook depuis 3 ans maintenant et il devient de + en + lent  quand je lance une application du genre photoshop/illustrator/indesign  ou encore archicad.
Je sais bien que ce sont de gros logiciels mais là ça devient vraiment vraiment lent, à s'arracher les cheveux.
J'ai aussi Safari qui plante tout le temps : soit la petite roue  multicolore se met à tourner et je dois forcer à quitter, soit il quitte  inopinément tout seul !
Je me sers donc de Firefox pour éviter les plantages récurrents, mais ça lui arrive de planter aussi de temps en temps..

Donc voilà, en fait je me demandais quoi faire pour "*booster*" un peu mon macbook, pour *le réveiller* :
- dois-je passer à Mac OS X Lion ?
- dois-je ajouter de la "mémoire" ou un truc du genre ? (je n'y connais absolument rien et je n'ai pas les outils pour ...)

Je dois aussi ajouter que j'ai déjà fait des nettoyages et de la maintenance avec Onyx mais que ça ne règle pas le problème ...

Et même en fermant toutes les autres applications, photoshop ou archicad sont très lent.

J'utilise aussi un disque dur externe pour stocker tous mes fichiers :  j'avoue que j'ai quelques photos et musiques dans iPhoto et iTunes mais  pas beaucoup quand même ...

*Macbook acheté en 2008
Mac OS X 10.5.8 (Léopard)
**Processeur 2,1 GHz Intel Core 2 Duo*
*Disque = 64,64 Go de libre sur 111,47 Go au total (d'après le moniteur d'activité)
**Mémoire 1 Go (17,55 Mo disponible sur les 1024 Mo au total : tjs d'après le moniteur d'activité )*


----------

